# Overclocked q6600



## yzfspecvr6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Just over clocked my q6600 to 3.0ghz from 2.4ghz Computer is running fine cpu-z says 3005.6 mhz as the core speed so I know my pc is over clocked to 3.0ghz. But my question is How come in system with the score in windows vista 64 bit It doesnt show my intel at 3.0 ghz why does it stil say 2.4ghz? Is my pc really over clocked or does windows just not reconize it???


ALso I have 4 gigs of ram If i change my ram to 6 gigs will I have to do anything else in the bios? like update any information to make my cpu still run at 3.0 ghz? 

Core speed 3005.6 mhz
multi x 9.0
bus speed 334.0mhz

Dram frequency 400.8 mhz (x2)

Also one last question If I wanted to over clock my cpu to 3.5 do you think a q6600 could handle it? 3.0ghz was cake if my pc truely is at 3.0ghz No problems at all no lag seems to be doing good pc is still blowing out cold air I have this case http://www.digitgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/02/antec900.jpg I have 4 good sized fans then 1 big fan on top then the video card fan power supply fan going too. So alot of air flow in this case.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

windows will report the original speed of the cpu, there is nothing to worry about there.

There is no need in more that 4GB ram at all.

The best you will handle with a q6600 is 3.2 unless you have a megga water cooling system or hydrogen cooling.

You will notice at post when you switch the pc on that it will report the overclocked speed it will say something along the lines of Q6600 2.4GHz x 4 @ 3.0GHz

Have you stress tested the pc yet and monitored the temps?

if not you should stress test with prime95 for 6+ hours whilst monitoring the temps with real temp and the cpu should not exceed 60 degrees c.


----------



## yzfspecvr6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Well when I play world of warcraft i have almost 3 gigs of ram going through the alt control del then go to profromance it says almost 3 gigs of ram thats only 1 gig left over. 

I have stress tested my pc and its fine but temps are only 50c so that made me think I could over clock it some more I read on overclockers.com that any temps with a intel over 80c needs to be taking care of. That if my pc ran at 70c it would still be fine. 

Yeah my pc still blows out cold air I dont think it was phased with 3.0 ghz at all honestly so it made me think I could go higher I read some people on stright air flow oc there q6600 to 3.5 ghz. 

so if my cpu-z programe says

Core speed 3005.6 mhz
multi x 9.0
bus speed 334.0mhz

That means my system is over clocked to 3.0ghz I just want to make sure because I dont see any where else where it says my system is over clocked expect cpu-z But when i get home I will restart my pc and see what it says I have restarted my pc but didnt pay to much attention to it but I never saw it saying 2.4 ghz x 4 @ 3.0ghz 

Thanks for the fast reply btw!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes you are running at 3GHz only the BIOS post screen will report this windows will only report the original speed.

a lot of reports lately are saying 80 degrees is the max but for years its been 72.2 with 60 being where you really want to be. I have been overclocking for years and would feel un easy if my temps went above 60 degrees c apart from if I was overclocking an i7 or i5.


----------



## yzfspecvr6 (Apr 9, 2010)

oh thanks for the info so if I did add 2 more gigs of ram though would I have to do anything in the bios? Or could the settings i am running now be fine if i upgrade the ram? I got ram laying around so mine as well just put it into my pc. Im just not sure if I will have to change any settings if I add more ram???? Also my ram is duel just a fyi its duel channel 2 gig sticks both on the black color slots so if i add 1 more I will have 2 on the black channels then 1 on the tan looking channels.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you would have to change the fsb and as a result will probably end up with a slower system plus you would have to change the voltages.

did you know that filling all four slots can cause voltage issues? there is no need for more than 4GB unless you are into video editing. No applications or games can use that much ram.


----------



## yzfspecvr6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Well like i said in my pass post that when I have windows vista running its using 1.3 gigs of ram or so then when i play world of warcraft its up to almost 3 gigs of rams. Thats only 1 gig left over that is why I was wanting to update my ram. 

Ive had pcs in the pass with all 4 slots filled for years and never had any problems how often does voltage issues cause? and why would problems happen there are 4 slots for ram on a mobo for a reason right? more ram makes a faster computer so why not just update the ram if you have ram around its not like it could hurt right? 

How could my system get slower?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

1st of all if your using a 32 bit windows it does not matter how much ram you have. Windows will only use upto 3.5GB leaving half a gig spare.

2nd dont use vista its rubbish

3rd when your overclocking setting the ram voltage to what the manufacturer states is a must but it gets a bit dodgy when you have all four slot filled and even some poor quality motherboards need the voltage tweaking when not overclocked if all four slots are filled.

more ram does not make a faster computer, it does to a certain extent but putting say 8GB of ram in a pc is a waste of 4.75GB,

when overclocking it is best to keep the ram around 800MHz to 1066MHz you will have notice that when you changed the FSB ram your ram speed changed. These are the ideals.

if you added more ram your cpu - ram ratio would become further apart meaning slower system You are ideally looking for a 1:1 ratio or a 5:6 ratio

4th it's upto you wether you take my advice or not it doesn't concern me but I have been overclocking systems for years and currently have my 3GHz cpu at 4GHz so I know a bit about it so trust me when I say you do not want to go over 4GB ram there is no need and it will disrupt your overclock.


----------



## yzfspecvr6 (Apr 9, 2010)

yeah i got stuck with windows vista If I had a way to get windows 7 I would but I dont want to pay for it. If you know a cracked code that works let me know  and It would be my pleasure to get rid of vista, and yeah im using 64 bit windows.


----------



## yzfspecvr6 (Apr 9, 2010)

so could I oc my processor more you think? It would be nice to go to 3.5 ghz lol.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yzfspecvr6 said:


> yeah i got stuck with windows vista If I had a way to get windows 7 I would but I dont want to pay for it. If you know a cracked code that works let me know  and It would be my pleasure to get rid of vista, and yeah im using 64 bit windows.


I don't condone piracy.



yzfspecvr6 said:


> so could I oc my processor more you think? It would be nice to go to 3.5 ghz lol.


You could try but most people only get to 3.2GHz with air cooling with the q6600 getting past that without water cooling or hydrogen cooling is very rare


----------



## yzfspecvr6 (Apr 9, 2010)

Alright thanks for all the information man.


----------

